
When Health Insurance Prices Rose, Around a Million Americans Dropped Coverage - uptown
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/03/upshot/when-health-insurance-prices-rose-last-year-around-a-million-americans-dropped-coverage.html
======
sharemywin
sounds like that doesn't include people that dropped shitty company insurance
because it's too expensive too.

